# Anyone doing HypnoBirthing - Surge Breathing help



## Honeybee88x

I had my 2nd (of 4) HypnoBirthing sessions last night and my practitioner introduced the surge breathing. I don't seem to be doing it very well :nope:

I find it alright breathing in slowly and visualising the balloon blowing up but then I have a problem with the breathing out slowly and then have to take a deep normal breath afterwards I can't go into another surge breath.

My practitioner said that I was doing well and even managed to get to 30 seconds with 1 of my breaths but I could still only do 1 and then have to take a deep breath. She said I just need to practice.

It will be a couple of weeks until I see her next and I need to practice doing the surge breathing before then and I really want to make sure I master it as it is probably going to be one of, if not the most effective thing to help me deal with surges and labour!

I have been having problems with breathlessness and tightness in my chest through my pregnancy though so this might be some of the reason I am finding the surge breathing so hard. 

Will I get better with practice? and can anyone give me some guidance on how they do surge breathing?

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Mervs Mum

Blimey it sounds like you're already doing fabulously with your breathing!! Impressive!! I'd say keep practicing but remember this: hypnobirthing or no hypnobirthing, you already have everything you need to birth easily within you. X


----------



## indigo_fairy

I'm not totally sure what 'surge' breathing is, as different courses do things slightly differently/call it different things. I think whatever you do with these things it does get better with practice, as at the beginning I was wondering if I was getting the hang of it or not. With having asthma I find I have to put some effort into getting those deep deep breathes, but have definitely noticed an improvement since doing the exercises.

Also it sounds all positive from your practitioner, so thats really good :)

As Mervsmum said we've got all we need anyway, so any practicing before the big day can only be a bonus and when in the moment I'm sure it'll come into play naturally. :flower:


----------



## SmokyJoe78

I've done Hypno course - it will get easier the more you practise :thumbup:
I just count up slowly to 10 as I fill my 'tummy' with air (pushing my belly out as much as possible) and then breathe out for 10 (I found counting quickly to 20 too much). If you've ever done any yoga, then it's a bit like a 'full yogic breath'.


----------

